# Music XML Compression



## Tempfram (Nov 28, 2022)

Logic imports the .mxl format fine but only appears to export the uncompressed format.

Aside from installing dedicated scorewriters, is there anyway to convert any .xml file into the mxl format?


----------



## ssnowe (Nov 28, 2022)

Probably a couple of ways.

For example, unzip an mxl file and manually duplicate the way it had been zipped for any xml files you are working with. If you can code in Python use the music21 Python library to do whatever you want.


----------



## Tempfram (Nov 28, 2022)

> For example, unzip an mxl file and manually duplicate the way it had been zipped for any xml files you are working with.


Can you explain what this means?



> If you can code in Python use the music21 Python library to do whatever you want.


I'd have to install an IDE first, that's even more trouble than installing MuseScore.


----------



## ssnowe (Nov 29, 2022)

Probably best if you Google it as there is a good amount of information out there


----------

